# Great Egret Chicks...



## Clark (May 28, 2012)

... taste like chicken.































Friday night, a couple of weeks ago.

This Great Blue Heron was all business.
Eating the competition. One, by one.

Afterwards, we went to Fuddruckers. Really yummy burgers.
And they honored happy hour, far past the normal time for us.
Bottles of beer were a dollar per.

Thank you.



btw, that is a Cattle Egret in forground.
The eggs are blue, and have yet to hatch.


----------



## Tom499 (May 28, 2012)

Great photos!


----------



## Hera (May 28, 2012)

That was so wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Ray (May 28, 2012)

Clark said:


> Afterwards, we went to Fuddruckers. Really yummy burgers.


Eating the competition?


----------



## Shiva (May 28, 2012)

Everybody's got to eat. For me, I'll be satisfied eating up your pics on the forum.


----------



## biothanasis (May 28, 2012)

Great shots!!! Nature is.....!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 28, 2012)

Wow, what a wonderful way to exit the world, and so perfectly captured in pixels for all time. You're our new natural world paparazzi - what's next, blue bird males cheating on their nest mates, alligators chomping innocent gallinules... I can't wait!

Nice shots, but something more Disneyesque please!


----------



## John M (May 28, 2012)

That's kind of upsetting. I like Great Blue Herons a lot less now.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2012)

I used to like them (they are beautiful birds!), until they started eating our Koi.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 29, 2012)

Great shots Clark! But yikes, I had no idea a heron would eat other birds. Fish yes, but another of his kind? Gross


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2012)

Everything is food. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ruth (May 29, 2012)

> I used to like them (they are beautiful birds!), until they started eating our Koi.


Totally agree!


----------



## Candace (May 30, 2012)

Beautiful photos of some nasty business.


----------



## Clark (May 30, 2012)

About these Great Egrets-
Lays three eggs. Whoever hatches first, has advantage. Size matters within the nest. 
As we have witnessed, when the parent is out chasing food, the larger chicks attack the runt. They use their bills as weapons, and pummel the smaller sib.
The nest is only so big. There is no place to hide.
Eventually, the runt, in an effort to escape, falls out of the nest.
The alligators are waiting below...

Thank you.


----------



## John M (May 30, 2012)

You have aligators in NJ?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 30, 2012)

John M said:


> You have aligators in NJ?



Nah, you can only find them in the NYC sewer system :rollhappy:


----------



## Clark (May 30, 2012)

No, and we don't have Florida Scrub Jay either.


----------



## Ruth (May 30, 2012)

> The alligators are waiting below...


Or Great Blue Herons


----------



## John M (May 31, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nah, you can only find them in the NYC sewer system :rollhappy:



.....And in residential backyards in Brampton, Ontario. An aligator was found cruising through someone's property just outside of Toronto, last week! http://http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/story/2012/05/23/brampton-aligator.html


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2012)

Strange visitor. BTW, If an aligator had you in its jaws I'd poke it with a stick to let you go!


----------



## John M (Jun 1, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Strange visitor. BTW, If an aligator had you in its jaws I'd poke it with a stick to let you go!



Well, thank you very much. That'd be mighty helpful!:rollhappy:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 1, 2012)

Eric, you are so bad! :rollhappy:


----------



## emydura (Jun 1, 2012)

Cool photos. Nature is harsh.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 1, 2012)

emydura said:


> Cool photos. Nature is harsh.



Humans are harsher!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 1, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Humans are harsher!



And quick to judge!


----------



## Gilda (Jun 4, 2012)

Has National Geographic offered you a job yet ? I always enjoy your photos and hate Great Blue Herons


----------



## tim (Jun 4, 2012)

there was one in a field across from where I used to work that ate ground squirrels and gophers - no water body anywhere for miles.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 4, 2012)

oy about herons, oy about egret chick nastiness, but cool about tasty burgers. 
oh; oy to the alligator in canada! :crazy:

nice pictures of course


----------



## Clark (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you!
No Gilda, they have not, and I am forbidden to enter their photo contests due to my address. 
Arizona and Vermont residents cannot either.
Maybe Quebec, Cuba, Sudan were on that list also.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2012)

Need an NYC address?!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 5, 2012)

Clark said:


> Thank you!
> No Gilda, they have not, and I am forbidden to enter their photo contests due to my address.
> Arizona and Vermont residents cannot either.
> Maybe Quebec, Cuba, Sudan were on that list also.



Fascinating Clark! Based on the places you listed, I've tried to come of with reasons why folks are banned from photo contests:

Within the US:

1. Possible connection to Sonoran desert smuggling gangs,
2. People living in regions with overly beautiful canyons having unfair photographic advantage,
3. People who have access to Ben and Jerry's ice cream at its source,
4. People living in states with BOTH green and white mountains - again, unfair photographic advantage,

Outside the US:

1. Ya'll just ain't from 'round here, iz yah?
2. Possible connection to the Quebecois Separatists Movement,
3. Too much maple syrup!
4. Possible communist sympathizer (outdated fear, but we stick to our guns),
5. Possible illegal exporter of cigars, nickel, and cobalt,
6. We're ticked off your exporting so much oil to China,

And finally, why you can't enter in you own Garden State,

1. Baby, you were born to run (we need more stable employees).

????


----------



## Clark (Jun 5, 2012)

From what I read online, so don't quote me on this-
NJ-contest that is skill related and has an entry fee, is prohibited for NJ residents.


National Geo has $15/photo fee, enter as many as you like.

I could move, as an image would be eligible for two years of shutter click.

To me, this is effing bullshit.

I think one of the Koreas was on that list also.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Need an NYC address?!




...


----------

